# New Year's in Hawaii



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

For those of you blanketed in snow, here is another perspective on things! As many of you know, my husband and daughter went to visit his family on the Big Island of Hawaii, Kona side. I made the choice to stay home with our many pets especially Riki and Daisy so I am not missing out. Besides I have a plan to go to Belize in the Spring.

I have some photos of my daughter snorkeling...and you can see that it is overcast, which is the "bad" weather they get in Hawaii. 

I am actually enjoying the quiet time home alone. And the dogs are very good company!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lucky family and lucky you having time all to yourself. :biggrin1:
My DD Kenna is spending two weeks on the islands (Kauai and Maui) with her grandparents at the end of March...I'm SO jealous.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Lovely pictures! Hawaii, Beliz, anything warm and sunny is so inviting when we are in the 30s and 40s here.


----------



## carohav (Nov 19, 2008)

I wanna go!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Lovely pictures of your beautiful DD. We spent New Years in FL, DH brought his camera but I didn't have mine. I'll post a cute photo of Scooter when he sends it to me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Scooter at the beach...


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow...those pictures are amazing. Your daughter is beautiful! 

Ann, Scooter is always so cute!


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Oh my....I am sooo ready for some sun! Your daughter is lovely!

I love the shot of Scooter!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Such a mess, he was covered in sand! We didn't even try to bathe him until we got home. Now he smells so good again.


----------



## Tritia (Nov 17, 2007)

I take it you've been quite a few times, right? Cause there's no way in heck my dh and kids would ever go somewhere like that without me. That's what friends and doggie camps are for, lol.
Your daughter is a cutie.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That's where my kids want to go for our next vacation. (Already planned the one for summer 2009.) DH lived there for about a year quite a long time ago and said he'd love to visit again.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> Scooter at the beach...


Ann-
What beach did you take Scooter to?
The only dog beach I know of is on Davis Island and I won't take her there-
she's too small. Did you guys take this on Ben T Davis maybe??

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

We were at Panama City Beach. My ex-MIL owns a condo there and if you're an owner pets are allowed. In the summer we only took him down there for a few minutes because there were so many people but there was hardly anyone there this time. He didn't poo or pee out there, we had his clean up bags. He was freaked out by the water when we got close but didn't let him get wet.

By chance, did you know Kellie Tanner at Brandon High?


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> We were at Panama City Beach. My ex-MIL owns a condo there and if you're an owner pets are allowed. In the summer we only took him down there for a few minutes because there were so many people but there was hardly anyone there this time. He didn't poo or pee out there, we had his clean up bags. He was freaked out by the water when we got close but didn't let him get wet.
> 
> By chance, did you know Kellie Tanner at Brandon High?


No, doesn't ring a bell-I graduated from Armwood so I only knew a few people from Brandon HS. We actually drove to Brandon for the first time in a few years over Christmas and MAN-it's even MORE built up!!

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

My brother and his family were in town after Christmas and she went to Brandon, as did my brother, but she's much younger and I thought you might know her!

We're having a family vacation on Longboat Key this summer, all 8 of us with our spouses and children. Should be great!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*New Year's means big fireworks in Hawaii*

Alana seems to be our little pyro. Perry says she really enjoyed this part of the visit the best so far...

Also in Hawaii, the night sky is so dark every star glows. For us who live close to LA, this is very, very wonderful. Our sky seems to be reddish all night and never completely dark from the zillions of lights. If anyone has ever flown into the LA airport, you will know why.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Catching geckos in Grandma's yard*

Grandma's yard is full of lava rocks and tropical plants...and bugs and animals...

Me, I'm working on my quilt project here in Redondo Beach after washing both dogs.


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Your daughter is beautiful so she fits right in on the Big Island. 

We just arrived home from Hawaii. We were on the Big Island for Christmas and Maui for New Years. It was a truly glorious vacation.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*enjoying the sand*

Does Scooter like to run like h in the sand! They are funny that way! He is such a cutie. I bet you are just madly in love with him!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*would scooter like some fresh hawaii dirt to dig in?*

Ah this dirt is so new and so alive you can grow just about anything in it! They still have doggie quarantine so we cannot bring them. It used to be four months, now I think it is just a couple of days...days too long for me.

We wanted to move there some years ago, but I couldn't imagine putting the cats in quarantine for four months. They would go nuts. I heard some of our relatives stayed in the quarantine cages with their dogs during the day...four months of it.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*thank you hedygs!*

Where were you on the Big Island? Kona side? Maui is also very beautiful. Do you have photos to share? I hope you had a great visit. How long was the flight from Michigan?

Alana is half Japanese from her dad, and then 1/4 Italian, 1/8 Scot, and 1/8 Irish from my side. She will be 12 on January 31.

We originally got Riki for her as she wanted a white poodle for her birthday. I didn't really want a poodle, so I got the next best (and even better) dog. The funny thing is Riki's first clip was a dream come true for her because he was a poodle for about three months...and oh how I cried!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

My DH and I went to Kauai for our 30th anniversary. He was ready to sell everything and move there! I said not while I had a white dog! If they use the dirt there to dye t shirts orange, can you imagine what a white Hav would look like!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*I was thinking about that*

I'd have a silver and orange and a black and orange...or perhaps my silver dog would be dark orange and light orange!

I've been married for 27 years on Jan 1. So congrats to you on 30!


----------



## Paradise Havs (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks! It'll be 34 this summer! What a great guy! Lets me have 3 dogs when all he would really like is a peaceful, quiet house!

I'm hoping for Hawaii again for 35th. Maybe I'll bring back some dirt and see what an orange Havanese looks like. Rosa would be orange and black!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*does anyone breed havanese in Hawaii?*

Anyone know of a hawaiian havanese breeder? Would be sort of like Cuba, weather wise.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Rikidaisy said:


> Anyone know of a hawaiian havanese breeder? Would be sort of like Cuba, weather wise.


I googled this one...

http://havanesehawaii.com/


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I only know of one breeder in Hawaii and don't know anything about them except that they live there. (No knowledge of health testing, etc.)

I'm surprised at how many people that I know of (or their family) were in Hawaii for the holidays. Several of my family members were there for Christmas & New Years and just came home yesterday. DH & I opted to not go either.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*airfare*

Airfare to Hawaii goes down considerably Kimberly later this month and for the next few...this is the time to go! No crowds either.

I have a couple more photos of Alana enjoying her visit. The first one looks like a spiritual awakening! She is having a very good time.

I wonder if havanese would chase all the geckos? They are all over the place!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Rikidaisy said:


> Where were you on the Big Island? Kona side? Maui is also very beautiful. Do you have photos to share? I hope you had a great visit. How long was the flight from Michigan?
> 
> Alana is half Japanese from her dad, and then 1/4 Italian, 1/8 Scot, and 1/8 Irish from my side. She will be 12 on January 31.
> 
> We originally got Riki for her as she wanted a white poodle for her birthday. I didn't really want a poodle, so I got the next best (and even better) dog. The funny thing is Riki's first clip was a dream come true for her because he was a poodle for about three months...and oh how I cried!


We were in Waikaloa and it was glorious. I know so many love other islands because the BI has so many rocky beaches but I had a chance to meet an internet friend and go snorkeling with her and her DH. Saw some amazing turtles beside the fish. Went horseback riding up in the mountains for about four hours. Went to Volcano National Park and was dressed all wrong so I froze my ass off. All in all we were on the BI for four days, Oahu for two and Maui for 7. It is approximately a 10 hour flight from Michigan thus the super long, for us anyway, vacation. Why the heck we live in this frozen place I'll never know. I'm not even from here!

Kimberly (doh!) I wish you had gone. I would have loved to see you.

I tried to take as few photos as possible actually. I hate how I look lately.

Alana has some pretty exotic genes and it shows. I remember seeing her in the video of Riki coming home. She is so sweet.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Linda, is that an avacado Alana is holding?!! Holy guacamole! It's huge!


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

Linda:

Your daughter is beautiful-and what a great vacation she had. I have never been to Hawaii but my DD & her hubby have went a couple of times-that was where she got so very hooked on Scuba diving. They love to dive there-this year they are going to Bonaire in March diving. I am working on hubby to go to Gulfport for a weekend-just to get to somewhere warm.

Pat


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

What wonderful pictures! Nothing more fun than snorkeling in Hawaii!! What a sweet daughter!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Your daughter is beautiful and I'm enjoying all the pictures. I would love to go to the BI but the flight is to long for me!!


----------

